
Chrome Extension written in C# - andrey_ch
https://github.com/Retyped/Demos/tree/master/ChromeDemo
======
andrey_ch
Retyped now supports Chrome API, so you can easily write your own Chrome
Extension using Bridge.NET compiler and Retyped.chrome NuGet package:

[http://bridge.net/](http://bridge.net/)

[https://retyped.com/?q=chrome#search](https://retyped.com/?q=chrome#search)

